# Hilfe zu RGB-LEDs und Asus Aura



## d1rty (15. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche seit Ewigkeiten Informationen zum Thema Asus Aura und welche RGB-LEDs man daran anstöpseln kann. Konkret möchte ich mein Gehäuse (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81MiCJkltVL._SY450_.jpg) mit meinem Aura-Board verbinden. Da das Gehäuse an der Front bereits über eine LED-Leiste verfügt (relativ lang, ca. 1 Meter) hätte ich deren Pin direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen - möchte das Board/den Aura-Connector aber auch nicht kaputt machen. 
Die nächste Idee wäre gewesen mir 5050-RGB-LED Meterware zu kaufen und ein bisschen zu basteln (was, wer, wo. wann, wie? Hilfe?!).

Ich könnte natürlich auch die Aura-zertifizierten RGB Strips nehmen, allerdings sind die schweineteuer (was genau macht die eigentlich zertifiziert?!) und die gibt's (auch wenn man sie zusammenschließen kann) nicht in der benötigten Länge.

Wenn jemand das also schonmal gemacht hat, bitte immer her mit Euren Erfahrungen 


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Asus lässt sich den Aura Kram eben gut bezahlen, daher die Lizenzkosten, die an den Käufer weiter gegeben wird.
Und exakt deswegen ist das mit dem Selbst Basteln auch so eine Sache -- in der Regel geht es nicht, weil eben Asus die Hand drauf hat.
Wenn du also den Aura Kram nutzen willst, beiß in den Apfel und kauf dir den Aura Kram.


----------



## DOcean (15. August 2017)

> AURA RGB Strip Headers support standard 5050RGB LED strips with a  maximum power rating of 12V/2A, it's best to keep the length within two  meters for best brightness. If you're shopping for them online, just  search for *5050 RGB LED* or *5050 LED strip *and there will be more than enough options to choose from.



All-New: AURA Lighting Control and RGB Strip Headers | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global

Guck mal was bei deinen Anschlüßen drauf steht, 12V, R, G, B sollte da stehen, wenn ja gehen wie im Zitat beschrieben alle 5050 LED Strips... viel kaputt machen kann man da nicht (außer wenn man einen ewig langen Strip dran hängt)


----------



## d1rty (15. August 2017)

Hallo ihr beiden. Danke für Eure Antworten die nicht unterschiedlicher hätten sein können 

Im Prinzip hab ich jetzt verstanden: Asus lässt sich gerne Sachen und Dinge zertifizieren um Herstellern und Händlern mehr Gewinnspanne für ein 2€-Produkt zu erlauben. Die schreiben aber auch, dass man jede handelsübliche 5050 SMD LED-RGB-Leiste mit VGRB-Belegung drankleben kann. Okay. Dann werd ich aber trotzdem weniger riskieren, tausche den im Case vorhandenen Strip gegen einen neuen aus, achte auf max. 2A Stromverbrauch, dürfte safe sein und freue mich dann über ein blinkendes Gehäuse. 

Danke euch


----------



## 4B11T (15. August 2017)

Genau! Ich hab zwar MSI, ist aber hardwaremäßig nichts anderes. Habe die Phantek led Streifen genommen, fix und fertig mit Steckern und Steckersatz, weil!!! die RGB Reihenfolge auf dem Mainboard pinheader nicht mit der Reihenfolge der Stecker am LED Streifen übereinstimmt. Habe erst hinterher gesehen, dass man die Zuweisung RGB auch in der Software anpassen kann. Wie gesagt, der Steckersatz beeinhaltet die Überkreuzung, dann leuchtet bei "rot" auch rot usw.

Die Zertifizierung bezieht sich vorallem darauf, dass manche Lüfterhersteller keinen 4-pin RGB Anschluss haben sondern ein eigenes RGB-Kontrollmodul dazulegen, was dann nicht Aura/Mysic Light/... konform ist. Damit man sich da nichts falsches kauft, haben die eine "Zertifizierung" eingeführt.


----------



## d1rty (15. August 2017)

Gut, dann bin ich mal gespannt. LED-Streifen ist bestellt, schaumer mal ob's funktioniert  Danke euch!


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (15. Januar 2018)

Welchen LED Streifen hast du denn letztendlich bestellt und hat das geklappt?


----------



## d1rty (15. Januar 2018)

Bestellt hab ich das hier: CroLED LED RGB Streifen Strips 5M 5050SMD Schwarz-PCB 300 LED / 5 Meter Lichtleiste: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung

Wobei ich beim Zusammenbasteln festgestellt habe, dass der verbaute LED-Streifen (technisch) genauso aufgebaut ist wie der Bestellte, insofern hätte ich mir das sparen können. Mittels Verlängerungskabel (das dem ASUS-Mainboard beiliegt) hab ich den LED-Streifen ans Board geknöddelt, funktioniert tadellos. Mittlerweile hab ich auch vier RGB-Lüfter und den CPU-Kühler zusätzlich angeschlossen; den Strom habe ich nicht gemessen, aber an 2 RGB-Headern funktioniert das ganze problemlos. Unheilig ist allein die Verkabelung


----------



## derschweizer (15. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das auch nen bissel mit experimentiert, bin allerdings Elektriker.

ich habe an meinen Sockeln auf dem Mainboard kleine Verlängerungen angeschlossen, um an die Startpunkte der LED-Streifen zu kommen.
Ich hatte zwei verschiedene Bänder, eines Asus Aura Zertifiziert und eines von Amazon,NoName.

Das einzigste, was eich bei dem günstigen Band machen musste, die Anschlüsse am Band unterscheiden sich, 
aber durch die Anschlussleitungen konnte ich das umkehren. 
Statt von links nach rechts + G R B  hatte das billigband G R B +.

ich hoffe man kann es auf den Bilder erkennen.
läuft alles perfekt.

das ist auch diese Zertifizierung, das alles steckbar ist und die Reihenfolge der Farbkanäle passen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dom22 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hey, 

was habt ihr an Lüfter und so verbaut? Ist das komplette System auch über Asus Aura steuerbar.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein System mit bissl RGB zu bauen. Das MB ist bei mir ein Asus Rog Strix X370 und ich will RGB Lüfter und Strips rein machen.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist welche RGB Strips gekauft wurden und wie zufrieden man damit war.
Meine Interesse beläuft sich hier bei den günstigen Meterwaren. Das Anpassen der Pins wäre in diesem Sinn kein Problem, sehe aber nicht ein viel Geld rein zu stecken nur weil Asus drauf steht.

Habe auch schon an die Strips von AquaComputer gedacht.
Für ihrem Farbwerk verkauft AC auch Strips. Problematisch sehe ich aber das ganze zu kleben, daher wäre mit Magnet gar nicht so schlecht.
Zumindest da wo ich bei mir dran gehen möchte, da ich da Metall habe.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei den Günstigen Meterwaren hast du teilweise recht hohe Unterschiede wenn die dinger irgendwo aus China kommen, hauptsächlich liegen die Unterschiede in der Verarbeitung ( schief Gelötete LED Module, Widerstände die beim biegen abreißen ) bei manchen Stripes ist es auch so das die Leiterbahnen einen viel zu hohen Innenwiderstand aufweißen so das ne 5Meter LED Stripe auch mal paar Watt nur in Hitze verwandelt und der Stripe relativ Warm wird, viele Stripes verfärben sich dadurch mit den Jahren, vor allem solche die "Wasserdicht" sein sollen sehen nach 1 Jahr betrieb richtig hässlich aus, auch hat man manchmal Farbunterschiede in der Stripe durch die hohe Verlustleistung der Stripe selbst.  Auch die Qualität der 5050 Module unterscheidet sich in ihrer Farbechtheit, Leuchtkraft.  Achja und natürlich die höhe der LED dichte auf 1 Meter macht den Preis aus. 1 Meter ist nicht gleich 1 Meter. 

Super Billig würde ich nicht kaufen, aber die 1000% Preisaufschlag weil es Gaming Zubehör ist würde ich auf keinen Fall zahlen, vor allem weil stino RGB Stripes schon gar nicht mehr Up to Date sind,  wohl deshalb wird der Krempel jetzt an Gamer verkauft weil die Lager überquellen und kaum mehr Interesse an der alten Technik besteht, und da hat man eben den perfekten Kundenstamm gefunden um Altware loszuwerden. Dann Zertifiziert man den Mist auch noch 


Digitale LED Stripes wären viel viel Cooler da man die Teile sogar als Display nutzen kann wenn man sie zu ner Matrix zusammensetzt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

So was in der Art habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Was ich auch noch gefunden habe ist das hier: Universal LED Strip RGB | Cooler Master
Finde ich auch nicht schlecht, da hiermit die LEDs nicht direkt zu sehen sind.

Habe ich schon im Angebot für 15 Euro das Stück gefunden.
Momentan habe ich Kaltlichtkathoden verbaut, aber die Funktionieren nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr gut und wollte sie daher austauschen.
Habe vor kurzem auch das neue Mainboard von Asus verbaut und hätte nun auch die Möglichkeit die LEDs direkt dran zu machen. Meine Kaltlichtkathoden sind nur in blau und haben kein RGB.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Dezember 2018)

Gut ich kenn mich jetzt explizit mit dem Gaming zeug nicht aus, ich arbeite mit Stripes und Digitalen LED´s eher im Bereich Ambient Beleuchtung und Effekt Beleuchtung, aber im Grunde is das nix anderes nur günstiger, die guten alten Kaltlicht Kathoden aus damaligen Modding Zeiten, ja kenne ich auch noch, Überschuss Ware aus Scanner Bauteilen die damals als Modding Zubehör verkauft wurden zu der Zeit als kaum einer mehr nen Scanner gekauft hat weil Multifunktionsgeräte mit LED Beleuchtung gefragter waren, in damaligen Scannern waren jeweils eine Blaue, Rote und Grüne Kathode verbaut, die aus ganz mysteriösen gründen exakt die gleiche Bauform aufweisen wie die Kathoden die damals im Modding Bereich verkauft wurden, nur eben Teurer  

Achja diese Teile wo man die LED nicht sieht, das sind auch nur normale LED´s die Diffus gemacht wurden, das was man Leuchten sieht ist geschliffenes Polycarbonat was jeweils gleichmäßig beleuchtet wird. Lässt sich auch recht einfach selbst bauen.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ist mir bekannt das da auch ein LED Streifen mit drin ist, gibt es ja auch als Alu Streifen wie in deinem spezial Gebiet für Ambient Beleuchtung  auch zu kaufen. Mir geht es damit ich die LEDs nicht direkt sehen kann, wobei das jetzt auch nur nebensächlich ist, da ich sowieso so verbauen werden das sie nicht direkt sichtbar sind. Daher waren die  Kaltlicht Kathoden anfangs auch nicht schlecht da sie ein hohe Leuchtkraft haben und raus scheinen können.

Aber ich bin ehe momentan am schauen was am besten ist.
Umbauen  tue ich vorerst auch nichts.

Ich kann ans Mainboard neben den normalen RGB auch die ansteuerbaren WS2811 anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XI_HERO/G14444_ROG_MAXIMUS_XI_HERO_UM_WEB.pdf


----------



## dekay55 (31. Dezember 2018)

Dann würde ich definitiv die Ws2811 bzw die Ws2812b nehmen, die 12er haben das gleiche Protokoll nur das der Chip in der LED sitzt, bei der 11er sitzt der chip noch außerhalb der LED ( im Stripe steuert er meist 3 LED´s an ) in Lichterketten pro LED 1 Chip, die B Variante ist ne verbesserte Version die weniger Hitze Produziert  also bei 2812er immer drauf achten das es die B variante ist. Vorteil bei den WS2811 ist das man sie Diffus zu kaufen bekommt. 50Stk um die 15€, Nachteil ist die Größe, allerdings kann man bei den WS2811 3 LED´s an einen Chip anklemmen. Laufen meistens mit 5V hier muss man bisl aufpassen weil es auch Stripes gibt die mit 12V Laufen. 
WS 2812b Stripes bekommt man auch sehr günstig, z.b 1 Meter mit 144 LED´s für 15€ 

Gestern erst hab ich wieder bisl mit meinen Ws2811 gebastelt ( ich bau und programmiere die Controller selbst ) und nen 200 Pixel Matrix Display gebaut mit 120fps und das ganze mit nur 1 Kabel am Controller. Die Teile sind einfach göttlich.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt, laut Anleitung werden auch die Ws2812b empfohlen.
Habe mir das ganze auch erst heute Abend zum ersten mal angesehen um was es sich hierbei genau handelt, da ich mich bisher noch nie damit beschäftigt habe.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Dezember 2018)

Okay also bei den Digitalen Stripes, wie sie die WS2811 und die WS2812B sind ( gibt noch etliche mehr aber das sind die populärsten ) ist es so das du jede einzelne LED einzeln Ansteuern kannst. So könnte man es z.b Realisieren das der Untere Teil Rot Leuchtet der obere Grün und das ganze mit fliesenden Farbverlauf wenn man möchte. Oder das man mit einer Stripe gleich 4-5 sektionen im Gehäuse Individuell ausleuchtet, Graka Rot, Festplatte Gelb usw. 

Oder das z.b die die Farbe von der Grafikkarte sich ändert passend zur GPU Temperatur, und die Beleuchtung vom CPU Kühler passend zur Temperatur von der CPU, und das ganze mit ein und der selben Stripe an einem Anschluss. 

Natürlich kommt es drauf an was der Controller kann und wie gut man ihn Programmieren kann, aber die Möglichkeiten mit WS2812 sind wirklich sehr groß, so groß das man z.b einfach mal 200 Stk nimmt, sie zur ner Matrix anordnet und als Video Display am PC Nutzen kann, oder oder oder oder. Man kann je nach Fähigkeit vom Controller um die 2048 LEDs mit einem Kabel ansteuern


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2018)

Hört sich gut an, habe dazu auch schon auf Youtube dazu gut beschrieben sehen können.
Ich glaube ich werde nächstes Jahr auch darauf bauen und hier in diese Richtung was machen.

Aber dieses Jahr habe ich kein Geld mehr dazu... muss bis nächstes Jahr warten.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Dezember 2018)

Sind ja nur noch 22 1/2 Stunden   Noch nen Vorteil von den WS2812b wären z.b wenn du kein Bock mehr auf den Controller im Mainboard hast und bock auf Basteln hast dir relativ einfach nen USB Controller bauen kannst denn du dann per Windows ansteuerst  dazu gibt´s bereits viele Ansätze in der Arduino bzw WS2812b Community, das schöne ist nämlich das der Quellcode frei für jedermann ist um die teile programmieren und somit ist es gar nicht so Schwer die verschiedensten Projekte damit zu realisieren, also sehr vielseitig die Dinger weil man sie auch in allen möglichen Bauformen bekommt und nicht nur als Stripe ( siehe Anhang, ne kleine Auswahl an WS2812er )
Da vermisse ich ehrlich gesagt im PC Sektor Modding Projekte dazu was ich irgendwie gar nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2018)

Habe davon in einem Video gesehen wo per Script dann selbst bestimmt werden konnte was angesteuert werden soll.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Dezember 2018)

Genau sowas kann man mit recht wenig Geld realisieren, im Grunde brauchst nur nen Arduino für 5€, klein bisl Elektronik für 50cent und damit lässt sich schon nen Controller Realisieren der 1000 Led´s steuern kann. Wenn man das ganze noch Ohne Kabel verbinden will mit dem Computer, auch kein Problem, es gibt Microcontroller die bereits nen integriertes Wlan und Bluetooth haben, inkl Web und FTP Server mit 4Mb Speicher ( klingt nach wenig, is aber sehr viel um kleine Scripte abzulegen ) da kostet so nen Controller 7€ als bsp NodeMCU oder Wimeos D1 auf Basis von nem ESP8266. Ich realisiere z.b die komplett Ambient und Wohnraumbeleuchtung damit, Steuerbar über Wlan ( Computer, Handy oder per HTTP Webseite ) bzw Direkt am Controller ( der von der Größe in jede Lichtschalter reinpasst ) 
Auch ein Anwendungsgebiet der WS2812b, Ambilight am TV oder Monitor gesteuert über den PC, das macht beim Zocken schon einiges Her. 

Auch ganz passend, aber höchst Illegal in Deutschland, WS2812 stripes an eine Drohne befestigen und damit ein Digitales Feuerwerk Simulieren statt Böller in die Luft  zu jagen, es werden Tatsächlich schon Lightshows als Feuerwerk Ersatz mit bis zu 1500 Drohnen realisiert die dann dank der Digitalen LED´s richtig tolle Effekte erzeugen können.

Edit : Ich sollte Morgens erst nen Kaffee trinken, hab die Fehler korrigiert


----------



## joewah (6. Januar 2021)

Dieser Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich probiere es dennoch mal mich hier noch dranzuhängen, er passt so gut und wird über die entsprechenden Keywords auch direkt gefunden.

Ich würde gerne einen 5m langen WS2812b Strip an mein Asus Prime X570-P anschließen. Diesen nicht im Gehäuse, sondern außerhalb nutzen und auch über Aura steuern. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Oder gibt es in der Zwischenzeit schon bessere LED Strips für solche Situationen?

Die Strips sind ja 5V, in meinem Gehäuse habe ich bereits kleine 5V Strips, die ich aber nicht direkt am MB angeschlossen habe, sondern an einen Verteiler mit separater Stromversorgung und diesen dann an das MB. Aura erkennt die Strips. Könnte ich den 3-Pin eines langen WS2812b Strips dort auch anstecken? 

Und noch eine letzte Frage: Der 3-Pin eines WS2812b hat ja einen Molex Stecker, gibt es eigentlich Adapter von Molex auf 5V 3-Pin für diese Zwecke? Ich finde sowas nicht, aber vermutlich suche ich einfach nur mit den falschen Keywords. Wäre super wenn ihr mir hier helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos!


----------



## DOcean (6. Januar 2021)

joewah schrieb:


> Könnte ich den 3-Pin eines langen WS2812b Strips dort auch anstecken?


so würde ich es machen...

5m LED Stripe braucht doch bißschen was an Strom, da könnte das MB überfordert sein...

@Adapter
Einfach selber löten


----------



## joewah (6. Januar 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> @Adapter
> Einfach selber löten


Uh, das pack ich nicht. 😔

Das "Adapterkabel", von Molex auf 3-Pin Anschluß müsste auch etwa ein Meter lang sein. Gibt es sowas echt nirgendwo? Das gibt's doch gar nicht, sowas müsste doch häufiger gewünscht sein, oder? 

Auf jeden Fall aber erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort! 😊


----------

